# When you ovulate..



## daer0n (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you feel bloated, gain any water weight?

i've noticed i retain water, therefore i feel bloated, retaining water makes me gain water weight as well that goes away after im done ovulating, also, i crave for stuff too, i feel like im pms'ing again lol. My ovaries hurt a lot too.

i searched on the internet the other day and it said that while ovulating you could get all these symptoms as well as you can also gain about three pounds then lose the weight after being done ovulating but i dont remember this happening before, maybe i pay more attention now, but anyways, i hate it, ugh.

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Snoo (Aug 15, 2008)

This generally happens to women when they get their period, but yes it is normal. It depends on every girl's body. Some don't feel it, some have minor symptoms, or like in your case, it's kinda bad.

So it's normal, but if you want to reduce this, you could try getting a prescription for birth control pills... they regulate your hormone secretion, thus resulting in reduced symptoms or no symptoms at all... consult your doctor anyway, but if you had no medical problem in the past you should be clear to take them...

hope that helped


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 15, 2008)

Before I had my hysterectomy, I definately had the same symptoms as your describe Daeron. I still have my ovaries so I ovulate, but my symptoms are almost negligent.

I wonder if your symptoms are more related to the uterus preparing for the egg?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 15, 2008)

i feel like a pig, a big potato, in other words i feel bloated and heavier. it annoys me and it usually translates in me being sensible and in a bad mood.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 15, 2008)

YES!!!!

I just went through that and I know from my cervical mucous that I just ovulated. (Sorry if that's TMI but that's just how I roll yo' plus you can find out a lot about what's going on by checking the signals that your body sends but you don't always receive) I was bloated, cramping on one side, in need of chocolate, and in a FOUL mood. I pity my hubby.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Happens to me every time.

I gain about 3 lbs. in water weight, then lose it once my period is over.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies






Oh dear, im glad im not the only one haha.

Carolyn, im not sure if that is what it is, the utterus preparing for the egg, as Gwena says, i feel one of the sides cramping, and it feels huge and swollen, sometimes i can barely walk.

Snoo, im not sure about taking birth control pills, my sister is taking them, and i have had other friends that have been taking them and gain a lot of weight, my sister has gained about 25 pounds by taking them, they also make her crave for food like crazy, and im still trying to lose the last five pounds to reach my goal weight, and i don't want anything to mess my plans up...


----------



## vickih (Aug 16, 2008)

I used to feel that way until I decided that I was eaten terribly and cut sugar and all refined sugars from my diet. Ever since then, no more bloating. nothing. I actually don't mind so much getting my period anymore.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 16, 2008)

Good old mittelschmerz.

I don't like to take birth control at all and there are other methods to prevent pregnancy. Oh and I totally understand not wanting to risk the chance of putting on pounds on bc. That's one of the reasons that I don't like to take bc.

I'm kind of not happy that your having trouble walking. Not that it's your fault or anything.


----------



## lapuce (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh yes you are not alone. I know and feel when I ovulate.I get so bloated ugh but not really cramps but soreness in the breast area .

I am gald to know others have some symptoms also when they ovulate. I have a tubal so i don't take the BC. I had a very bad experience with it.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lapuce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yes you are not alone. I know and feel when I ovulate.I get so bloated ugh but not really cramps but soreness in the breast area .I am gald to know others have some symptoms also when they ovulate. I have a tubal so i don't take the BC. I had a very bad experience with it.

I don't know any other type of remedy, they are usually hormone based so you could try taking ibuprofen based pills - they are anti inflammations and they reduce the quantity of the painful hormone that's being secreted.. that helps. Both for ovulation and your period.

Ibuprofen pills are quite common.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 16, 2008)

i second ibuprofen, i take the maximum dosage allowed during my period (6*200mg), i think it works better than paracetamol, and it kicks in faster.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i second ibuprofen, i take the maximum dosage allowed during my period (6*200mg), i think it works better than paracetamol, and it kicks in faster. I agree with the paracetamol - it isn't as effective as ibuprofen. And wow, you take a lot!Last time I took 200 mg ibupr with a paracetamol cuz i didn't have any more, but i usually take 400 mg of ibuprofen...

Did you know that if you take it a day before your period you actually don't get pain?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with the paracetamol - it isn't as effective as ibuprofen. And wow, you take a lot!Last time I took 200 mg ibupr with a paracetamol cuz i didn't have any more, but i usually take 400 mg of ibuprofen...

Did you know that if you take it a day before your period you actually don't get pain?

Hm, that is good to know, although, funny thing is, i dont get cramps at ALL when i get my period. The only thing that bothers me is the bloatedness during it and during ovulation, my feet get swollen, my hands, even my face, its so annoying.I took a tylenol pill the other day for the ovulation pain and it worked, but i wish i could do something about the bloatedness and water retention too!


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 17, 2008)

Happens to me! It's so yuck! I look preggo..lol


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gwendela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YES!!!! 
I just went through that and I know from my cervical mucous that I just ovulated. (Sorry if that's TMI but that's just how I roll yo' plus you can find out a lot about what's going on by checking the signals that your body sends but you don't always receive) I was bloated, cramping on one side, in need of chocolate, and in a FOUL mood. I pity my hubby.

LOL Gwena, that is totally how i feel, speaking about the cervical mucus, honestly, why do we [women] have to go through this? lol, i could get more graphical than you but i think we all know how its like when we ovulate haha.Three days after...and im still bloated LOL! and craving for hot peppers and hot sauce like a mad woman


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 17, 2008)

i always feel bloated and god, i hate it.. wonder how my bf can deal with me..


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

Well to reduce symptoms you should reduce caffeine, sugar and salt. That will reduce the bloating. And the usual: exercise.

Another thing that helps is taking calcium and vitamin B6. This vitamin helps a lot. But you should visit your doctor before taking these... It is certain they will help but you should know first if you can take them.

daeron I don't get cramps either, just pain.

Girls who get cramps should try anti spasm medicin, your pharmacist should be able to help.

Like I said, BC are an option, but a medical consult before is a MUST or else you might end up doing a lot worse.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with the paracetamol - it isn't as effective as ibuprofen. And wow, you take a lot!Last time I took 200 mg ibupr with a paracetamol cuz i didn't have any more, but i usually take 400 mg of ibuprofen...

Did you know that if you take it a day before your period you actually don't get pain?

well it's either that or being stuck in bed with my lower belly on fire. i can actually pinpoint my ovaries during my period, they really hurt. besides, i also get migraines so the ibuprofen helps me control the pain at a manageable level, or i am tempted to take a triptan, and i'm not sure the combo is really safe.i know about that, but i always forget to take the pills the day before



.


----------



## Andi (Aug 17, 2008)

I never felt my ovulation, even before I was on BC. I also never suffered from really bad menstrual pain or excessive bloating. I might have some back pain for a day, but I take one Ibuprofen (just 200mg) and IÂ´m good. I guess IÂ´m lucky.

I really feel for you girls


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

When I have my period I get that too and a bad case of diarrhea! I actually got it once while I was in the plane with no pills! Imagine that.. I had cold sweat all over me...




So always be prepared!

Andi you are one lucky girl! I used to have non painful periods when I was a kid but since I have ovulation the first day is paralyzed for me. I need to get to the doctors' to get some BC but I don't have any time...


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well it's either that or being stuck in bed with my lower belly on fire.* i can actually pinpoint my ovaries during my period*, they really hurt. besides, i also get migraines so the ibuprofen helps me control the pain at a manageable level, or i am tempted to take a triptan, and i'm not sure the combo is really safe.i know about that, but i always forget to take the pills the day before



.

I can pinpoint them as well Mag, during my period and ovulation.I also get really bad back pain like Andi mentioned, but only sometimes.

most of the time my periods go by unnoticed, no cramps or anything like that, but the ovulation period, dear god, that one has to be the worst.

I will start buying some ibuprofen for that now though.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2008)

I talked to my doctor about ovulating and how painful it was. My problem is I get sharp shooting pains where they are, and the pain goes into the hip area. She said the ovaries are full of eggs, making it bigger than normal, so when I "flop around" on my side, guess what else is flopping? Hence, the pain I feel. I only get worried because it's the SAME pain I had when the cyst was on my ovary, but TG that isn't the case!


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

I got an ultra sound exam and the ovary that was "in function" that month was huge... 4 cm and something... And they hurt but the doc said just to make sure I keep warm.

I know what kind of pain you're talking about

But I don't have cysts


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I have my period I get that too and a bad case of diarrhea! I actually got it once while I was in the plane with no pills! Imagine that.. I had cold sweat all over me...



So always be prepared!
Andi you are one lucky girl! I used to have non painful periods when I was a kid but since I have ovulation the first day is paralyzed for me. I need to get to the doctors' to get some BC but I don't have any time...

oh yeah, it kills my digestion too, i get diarrhea the first days. but for that i have spasfon lyoc, great stuff and really inexpensive. but avoid the generic version the pharmacist might propose you, because it doesn't contain the lyoc molecule that makes it melt in your mouth, and it tastes horrible.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

i've got a pill that you have to swallow so it's ok but my digestion is weird so i get constipated, i prefer to let it pass


----------



## magosienne (Aug 17, 2008)

i understand, i'm more on the diarrhea side usually so i don't really car if that goes on or not during my period, i just take care of the pain.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

I must admit I like my breasts being bigger during PMS, my boyfriend notices too, but I get a weird tummy and gain 3 kg...


----------



## Ricci (Aug 17, 2008)

How do u manage not to get pregnant??

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Snoo, im not sure about taking birth control pills...


----------



## Snoo (Aug 17, 2008)

oooh good thing you quoted i didn't read that

Well it depends on what type of BC pill you are taking. If it has a small hormone dosage that will not happen. It should not happen. Older pills used to cause that

I have a lot of friends who take them and have had absolutely no problem


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Nury, for the bloating alone, you could try taking a diuretic. It helps flush excess water from your system. I got some at my local drugstore, and it helped a lot.

As far as cramps go, I have to take 4 Tylenol every 3 hours just for it to work at all. lol!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How do u manage not to get pregnant?? My tubes are tied, thank god!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nury, for the bloating alone, you could try taking a diuretic. It helps flush excess water from your system. I got some at my local drugstore, and it helped a lot.
As far as cramps go, I have to take 4 Tylenol every 3 hours just for it to work at all. lol!

4 Tylenol? omg!wouldnt it be better if you took Tylenol 3 instead? lol, ive got some of those, for when i get too much pain or something.

A diuretic sounds good, i think the only diuretic i've been drinking lately is coffee though haha! i should drink more tea insted


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Snoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh good thing you quoted i didn't read thatWell it depends on what type of BC pill you are taking. If it has a small hormone dosage that will not happen. It should not happen. Older pills used to cause that

I have a lot of friends who take them and have had absolutely no problem

I'd gladly take them if the side effect is to make my boobs bigger haha! im pretty flat chested :/ -sigh-


----------



## Ricci (Aug 18, 2008)

Gee, I hope you dont regret it down the road like me 14 yrs later

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My tubes are tied, thank god! Got mine done when I was 24 .. wish I never gotten it done (luckily mine are just clamped)


----------



## daer0n (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gee, I hope you dont regret it down the road like me 14 yrs laterGot mine done when I was 24 .. wish I never gotten it done (luckily mine are just clamped)

Naw, i only wanted 1 kid, and i ended up having three lolOfftopic:

I'm more than done having kids, i miss the freedom, doing things on my own, being by myself, spending time alone with my husband, etc etc....No more kids for me



haha


----------



## Ricci (Aug 18, 2008)

Thats good!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Naw, i only wanted 1 kid, and i ended up having three lolOfftopic:

I'm more than done having kids, i miss the freedom, doing things on my own, being by myself, spending time alone with my husband, etc etc....No more kids for me



haha





sometimes when women are approching their 40's they get that damn maternal urge again to have just one more! lol


----------



## Snoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Well daeron positive consequences vary: some girls get bigger boobs (but that happens in the case of younger girls, who haven't fully developed yet), less acne BUT one thing I do know is that they drastically reduce the chances of cancer in a few years. Significantly!

If you got your tubes tied you should consult your doctor, but if you are unsure about taking them, you could try the other solutions posted here.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A diuretic sounds good, i think the only diuretic i've been drinking lately is coffee though haha! i should drink more tea insted



I actually take diuretic pills when I'm retaining water. Seems to help a lot, but it changes the color of your pee to bright yellow (it's supposed to do that). It's kind of weird. lol!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 22, 2008)

I was just reading something about fibroids and cysts. These can definately contribute to feeling bloated.

Fibroids are benign tumours that grow in, on, or outside of the uterus. About 20 to 25% of women have fibroids.

Ovarian cysts are fluid-filled sacs in the ovaries. Most women of reproductive age have a functional cyst - the most common kind.

When a woman ovulates or has her period, she can experience a lot of bloating and/or swelling in lower abdominal region.

I said earlier that since my hysterectomy, I do not have the bloating feeling anymore.

I also know that I had several large fibroids prior to the hysterectomy. When I had my period, I always felt so swollen and bloated, it was awful.

Now that I no longer have my uterus, I no longer have the fibroids. Thus no more bloating.

It might be worth talking to your physician and seeing if you do have large fibroids that are causing swelling.

An ultrasound can easily reveal show if you have any.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 22, 2008)

I get it too - and all the symptoms started showing up at different times. Cramping happens every so often when my period comes. Before it was during my period, now it's prior to it started.... and it'll cramp like, a full week before I get my period... die down and then the period comes. So effin' weird!

PMSing happen late in my teen years and omg, they're bad! The past 4 years... I become more emotional. Before, I would be in a *****y mood and aggravated - now I get into a hyper sensitive, emo mode. And then there's sensitivity in my breast... the bloating comes and goes. I think it depends on what I eat but even if I change my diet... I feel the heaviness in water retention. I definitely saw my face get swollen at times. I'd go to bed seeing my prominent check bones, wake up to a round mass of bloating.

My mom never got her symptoms until long after she stopped having kids. Said she never had cramps, then bam... like years later she gets them and suffers what I suffered from since the age of 11.


----------



## Tracigirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Not applicable.

(Sorry, just couldn't resist. I'll behave, promise)


----------

